# Security measures parking at home.



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Recently I noticed the TTS I see from the train has had a security bollard fitted in the driveway. Looks like a telescopic one, rather than a fold down type. Now I've noticed a local Skyline owner has the same thing.

Having heard some of the horror stories particularly with theft of a Golf Rs I'm wondering, event for a normal TT, whether this is a good idea. Security bollards direct seem to be good. Anyone have experience of them, or can recommend a company that covers Surrey?

Apart from the stoplock and disclock options, and other good physical security measures recommended (not alarms, trackers etc)?
Thanks


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I had my car stolen a few years back - they broke into the house, found the keys... so, speak with some experience... because they tried to then steal the replacement car in the same way, but second time round failed to do so. I had a good alarm system fitted to the house and security lighting to illuminate the driveway. The alarm went off, they scarpered. I did think about a bollard, but really the best thing to do is to protect your property and the keys - mine are kept in a key safe that requires a code to open and that's concealed upstairs. If you own expensive/attractive to steal cars (we have the TTS and a new Golf R), protect your home properly. I unfortunately learnt the hard way.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

As above. Just before I moved in with my other half, she and her ex had the house broken into and they got the keys to her 911 and his RR Vogue. Luckily they were just raking through them looking for stuff rather than driving them away (ie doors/tailgate wide open on the RR and the doors/boot [engine cover, lol] on the Porker)
They immediately had a decent alarm system, 6 camera CCTV and PIR's fitted right round the house. No problems since, which is good.
Even just having those little domes visible on the exterior of the house will put most would-be thieves off.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks for the replies and sorry to hear thieving toe rags have caused you aggravation with break ins and the like. Good tips. We have a house alarm if we are out, but does nothing when at home. Our local police suggest a "cube" camera so will look at that. If I upgrade to a TTS I might get the bollard, otherwise I will stick to the stop-lock. Will secure keys better too, although they are never by the front door.

Might try some sort of OBD Port blocker but will hav to research. At least I don't have advance key.

Mark, that Rivera Blue cars sounds super.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just don't keep the key for the bollard on the same key-ring as your car keys. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

MClaine55 said:


> Thanks for the replies and sorry to hear thieving toe rags have caused you aggravation with break ins and the like. Good tips. We have a house alarm if we are out, but does nothing when at home. Our local police suggest a "cube" camera so will look at that. If I upgrade to a TTS I might get the bollard, otherwise I will stick to the stop-lock. Will secure keys better too, although they are never by the front door.
> 
> Might try some sort of OBD Port blocker but will hav to research. At least I don't have advance key.
> 
> Mark, that Rivera Blue cars sounds super.


I am not a fan of bollards, as they draw attention to your house, especially if none of your neighbours have them. I agree with the other guys who have stressed the importance of common sense (and fairly low key) home security measures. CCTV used to be expensive, but now all you need is a couple of £80 external IP cameras that can be easily connected to your home wifi network. An app on your phone then lets you view live video and also review recorded footage. Nothing worse than getting home to find something out of place or damaged and thinking "how the hell did that happen?". Well, now you will know 'when and how', even if you can't necessarily identify the culprits. I would also add anti-snap locks to any vulnerable doors at the back of the house (e.g. patio and conservatory). Relatively cheap and effective.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Autowatch Ghost?


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Call me old fashioned but I use the garage! Appreciate that not all properties have them but the number of people near us with a garage full of rubbish (not literally!) and a decent car parked on the drive asking for trouble!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I work as a locksmith I see cars nicked every day, not by me of course haha

Antisnap locks on all main upvc doors are essential. 3* or equivalent. I can recommend brisant ultion, yale 3* and era invincible 3*. Avoid the gimmicky locks such as abs which fail quite often.

Lots of physical deterrents help. If going for a post you want a mole post which retract into the ground and are solid!

Then there are the keyless thefts which can be prevented sticking keys somewhere that's going to disrupt signals; faraday wallet, biscuit tin, safe...

If they get it then there isn't much else you could have done. Some of the unlucky ones get done at gunpoint or held hostage for the keys.

Best not to dwell on it too much


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

placeborick said:


> Some of the unlucky ones get done at gunpoint or held hostage for the keys.


This is why locking your keys away when you are in the house (fair enough when out) is not such a good idea. Best to have them in easy reach if you are in the unfortunate position of being physically threatened for them. 



> Best not to dwell on it too much


...but do get some replacement gap cover. Doesn't cost that much (as long as you don't buy Audi's!) and you'll be covered if the worst happens.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

pcbbc said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the unlucky ones get done at gunpoint or held hostage for the keys.
> ...


Which is also a limitation of systems like Ghost, and steering locks and bollards where you don't want to piss about not telling these thugs the key code or where the bollard key is.



placeborick said:


> ...but do get some replacement gap cover. Doesn't cost that much (as long as you don't buy Audi's!) and you'll be covered if the worst happens.


Until they come back 3 months later to collect your replacement car.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > ...but do get some replacement gap cover. Doesn't cost that much (as long as you don't buy Audi's!) and you'll be covered if the worst happens.
> ...


Agreed. But you always have the option to take the money instead, if you wish. Spend the remainder on increased security or a holiday to help get over the trauma.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

To be honest the best security measure is an aggressive insurance policy. *But the best thing for active defence is this (see picture)*

Its basically a steering wheel column deadlock. (the picture is of some cheaper and older models. The newer locks now are completely discrete and hidden within the steering wheel column plastic casing & works the same way as those transmission locks).

The locks are made to be close to impossible to drill in to and the only way he can break it is to chop the steering wheel in half. 
Which both takes time/noise/equipment and defeats the purpose of the car theft as he can t escape in it. I spoke to the guy that installed this to my car (he does this kind of security measure installs in cars) and says that the new TT has a perfect steering column size where its small frame works to its advantage. He managed to fit it between two major parts of the column which means that the robber needs to cut through the two thickest parts of the steering wheel column to even attempt to access the lock.

As someone living in Eastern Europe this type of device has the highest success rate.
And insurance companies love them and either subsidise you fully or partially to get this on your car. (or lower their insurance yearly premiums)


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

minsTTerman said:


> Call me old fashioned but I use the garage! Appreciate that not all properties have them but the number of people near us with a garage full of rubbish (not literally!) and a decent car parked on the drive asking for trouble!


Problem with this is that most modern cars are so stupidly big that a normal garage is a tight fit, then you've got to get out of the car ! so the majority of people just wont bother.

Nick


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

placeborick said:


> faraday wallet


'works a treat: https://amzn.to/2Kvf8W5


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

captainhero17 said:


> The locks are made to be close to impossible to drill in to and the only way he can break it is to chop the steering wheel in half.
> Which both takes time/noise/equipment and defeats the purpose of the car theft as he can t escape in it.


I take it you haven't heard of the mole grip steering wheel


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Steering wheel lock is essential any thief driving past my house will see it through the windscreen and hopefully think twice.

Example on an Audi RS6:






..or an Audi S5.






Also don't leave anything on show in the car obvious but you'll still have muppet neighbours that leave their valuables in the car on show.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

leopard said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > The locks are made to be close to impossible to drill in to and the only way he can break it is to chop the steering wheel in half.
> ...


Mateeeee, if you are that desperate to steal my car and you can reliably drive it while police are chasing you, YOU DESERVE THAT CAR!! :lol: 
Lose the cops and come back tomorrow between 11-16 for the keys


----------

